# Kia Ora Im new :)



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi there!
Im new here so please fogive me if I muck up or anything haha.

Anyway, I loove horses, My horse is my life. 
I have one northland bred gelding, we are working towards doing sjing.

So yeah say Hi!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and happy posting.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

welcome! :]


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! It's nice to have you!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Have fun posting.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!!
Nice to meet you have fun chatting!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Kia Ora! A fellow kiwi?

Welcome to the forum =)


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
Yes I'm from NZ


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, it's a great place! Have fun!


----------

